# REC TEC crazy fast shipping!!



## ohiojason (Jun 3, 2015)

After months of research I finely decided on a REC TEC to replace my 10yo propane smoke and my rusted out stainless propane grill. Problem was I was 3 weeks from going on vacation and their website said it would not ship for 10-14. (I did just check and it now says 3-5) So I waited... Didn't want my new grill to arrive while I was out of town. 

Figuring I waited plenty of time I ordered the grill the evening of May 26th, it shipped the 28th, it was delivered to my Neighbors house June 2nd. Jimmy Johns claims Freaky Fast Delivery for Subs. If you ask me REC TEC is the king of Freaky Fast Delivery! A 440# skid to my house on the 5th business day after ordering!!!  So how did it end up at my neighbors house you ask? UPS called, scheduled a delivery time, I made arrangements for my mom to be there to let them in within their 4 hour window. Then UPS showed up 1 hour early!

So hear I sit in a secluded cabin in the woods on a vacation we have been looking forward to for months and all I want to do is get home and fire up my new REC TEC! I have never looked so forward to getting home from vacation in my life!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new smoker but relax and have a good vacation it'll be there waiting on you to get home.

Unless the neighbor decides to try it out for you


----------



## seenred (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats on the new Rec Tec!  Looking forward to seeing your Qview!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## oddball (Jun 23, 2015)

Must have place your order at just the right time.  Mine sat "waiting to ship" for 10 days, and then "awaiting pickup" for 2 days.  I then received it 2 days later.


----------



## goosechaser (Jan 8, 2016)

OddBall said:


> Must have place your order at just the right time.  Mine sat "waiting to ship" for 10 days, and then "awaiting pickup" for 2 days.  I then received it 2 days later.


----------



## goosechaser (Jan 8, 2016)

Do you have robe home when UPS delivers? Getting ready to order mine next week.


----------



## goosechaser (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry. Have to be home for delivery??


----------

